# Best words that describe your baby



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know we all have very spoiled Malt babies. My husband and I are constantly laughing at Sassy's sweet personality. We also have some little saying as we refer to her personality. One of my favorites is: "There ain't no shame in her game!"







Do you have funny or cute sayings or quote that describes your baby?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey is sweet but fiesty!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Chelsey melts my heart.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is our Littleman We always say he is our Littleman with a big attitude







He is so different than other puppies we have had, he is more of a little baby







We also sing to him and say Littleman Littleman , your the man .......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well Scooby is a true little character and knows how to express every way he is feeling.
I often call him "GRUMBLE BUM' because he gets grumpy when he has to do as he is told and growls profusely  mind you he never bites it is just his way of expressing his protest.
Then there is the other name I have given him too "NODDY" because he always stares at me when he wants something and nods his head if I ask the right question, it is so funny.
There is never a dull moment with him, he is defiant, yet sweet to the tee, but always makes it very clear to us if he doesn't like something, and very obvious when he does.
Oh what a little buzz he truly is


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie is our sweet little angel but when my husband starts playing with her she becomes a wild thing


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Baby Gizmo is mine and my husbands life. He is my little angel and a little terror for his daddy. My husband just loves it when he starts making a race track out of our house. The funny part is when I finally have to get on to him to slow down and quit for a minute he just looks at me and just huffs and puffs through his nose like children do when they get mad at you for getting on to them. Then he goes and lays down on his daddy's lap and stares at me like I was mean to him. Sometimes the looks he gives me is just so funny.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

"Wild thing, you make my heart sing..."


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy is known as "my little baby boy" because he can be all sweet and innocent sitting on my lap and then turn into a little mischevious cute as a button boy...racing all around with his toys and throwing them to get me to play. He also has a way of throwing things to make me laugh....if I give him a treat he will throw it back at me....and almost play catch with it....














Oh What a gift that little baby boy is...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella often gets called "princess" because if she doesn't get her way, look out!
Harley, I keep calling "pumkin head" and hoestly, I don't know when that started or why, but it fits her somehow, and she does a little dance when I call her that.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's my little pooper.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is my 5 pound bag of sugar!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Cosmo is Littleman usually when calling him to go inside from pottying

and he is also booger butt when he is being mischievious. My 4 year old
daughter has already started calling him booger butt as well. And of course
when someone comes to our house and Cosmo goes running to meet them
my lovely husband always tells them "Watch out for killer" but thats ok,
I think it's kinda cute.

Maybe as he gets older we will come up with more profound nicknames
but since now he is only 14 weeks he still takes a lot of puppy naps. But
every once in a while he'll give me a day to see what he is gonna be like after
the puppy naps are done with... talk about one ball of energy non stop.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i have soooo many names for l.e. i guess my favorite and the one that describes her best is angel. although when she's being a little rascal i call her fluff butt!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

We sing:
Ruby Dooby Doo-where are you
you are the sweetest puppy
you are so darn cute you make me smile
you are my puppy wuppy....

singing to the tune of Scooby Doo....







She loves it.....









Ruby is so shy and quiet...I read everyones post about how energetic and crazy your pups are and Ruby Jean just isn't like that at all.....I love her to death but I would LOVE for her to have more of a outgoing personality....I sure wish my DH would let me get another fur butt....maybe to help her play more.....well she's just one sweet booby......


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is "momma's girl".


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I call Puddy "Stinkybutt McGee" alot of the time because it seemd like he always has his butt in my face when I'm trying to do my Pilates!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have 3. *Adorable*, *loving* but most of all *SPOILED*.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sometimes we call Rosie, "Rosita Muchachita" thats her Spanish name...lol


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks to Ruby Jean's mom! After reading her post I am now sitting at my desk singing the Scooby Doo song!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

see...very catching isn't it?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I mostly call Harley 'My Darling Angel' .... mostly, but of course there are moments when he's simply called 'Brat Boy'.. for obvious reasons! LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

it's no secret that i always say "...she's not too bright...but she's PRETTY!" about the buttercup. she knows i mean it in jest. i've been calling her "puff" too, because she has magical dragon breath. peeeee-eeewwwww. LOL she could probably melt ROCK with her breath...

ann marie and the "prettiest girl in the whole wide world" buttercup (those are buttercup's words to describe herself...note, she didnt mention her Mensa-like INabilities.... hehehehe...mommy still wubs you babygirl!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I call Catcher _Mr. Mellow Man _because he is so mild mannered. I also call him _Little Man_. I usually make two syllables out of man.... ma-an.

It's weird that I don't have any nicknames for Kallie.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Flurry is our prince,our pooper dooper, our mustache man, our son, Sassy is shrimp, our dust mop, our polar bear (she walks on hind legs like a bear) and our little girl.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh this is an easy one...

Joplin ~ Bossy
Frankie ~ Bossy
Henry ~ Fat Butt
Billy ~ Blind
Daisy ~ Old

Gotta Love 'em


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Silly Girl- Thats Kylee's name. She has such a cute silly personality. She's always doing these silly little dances- I love it!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Oct 6 2005, 01:02 PM
> *Jack's my little pooper.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh! That is my husbands name for Chloe. He started it when she was being potty trained and would occasionally have an accident. That is all he calls her now....Hey Little Pooper. I am not sure if he even knows her real name is Chloe.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy+Oct 6 2005, 10:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you haven't my DH has he called her " Sweetie" actually it was Oooooh what a sweetie LoL 

He also says to Scrappy "Who's a beautiful boy" and he does it in public LoL

I have many names but Baby boy tops the list then mister, cuddle bug or Sweetie pies and the list goes on and Scrappy answers to them all LoL it must be the tone of the voice. Oh, how I love these little Malts.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107348
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww... how nice of your hubby!

I call Catcher _Mister_, too but usually am silly and pronounce it "Meester"!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 6 2005, 10:48 AM
> *We sing:
> Ruby Dooby Doo-where are you
> you are the sweetest puppy
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Aww Summer is that way too! She seems to be mellowing out she hardly ever barks







only when she wants something or playing ( not a yeppie dog







) but she will take a nap with us and she can sleep for ever it seems like. she use to go crazy when we would let her out back now she makes her rounds an then heads back to me and sticks pretty close she's (not afraid of anything ),She loves to play with Joey ( my sons all black cat ) and he loves to play with her he's so gentle with her







I will have to get a picture of the two of them together it's pretty cool her all WHITE and him all BLACK 

DON'T GET ME WRONG WE STILL HAVE THOSE RACES AROUND THE COFFEE TABLE :lol: ESPECIALLY IF SHE HAS SOMETHING SHE'S NOT SUPPOSED TO HAVE







SHE'S THE LAP PUPPY :lol: 
And she's the BABY







HUBBY SAY'S SHE'S TAKING OVER THE HOUSE







OH WELL









I HAVE TO SAY SUMMER loves














PEOPLE WHEN ANYONE COMES UP TO US SHE'S LIKE A WIGGLE WORM







AS FOR A WATCH DOG














SHE WILL LICK U TO DEATH


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Oct 7 2005, 10:22 AM
> *LoL I think Kallie is his new little calendar girl
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that is just so nice!!!!









As I'm going about my day I'm trying to be aware of what I call her and one thing is that I do call her "Mommy's Girl", as she has really gotten to be that way. Having Catcher has made Kallie so much more loving. She is just all over me at night with her head on my chest looking up at me with those dark eyes ...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

We call Tucker- Tuck Tuck and lately hubby has been calling him Bub Bub...don't know where that came from, but since then I've kind of turned it into Bubba. We're probably confusing the little guy, but he responds to it. :lol:


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle is known as: Baby Girl; Sweet Pea; Sugar; Peanut; Peaches; and my husband calls her either short stack or little girl. Almost forgot, Bella Dona and ocasionally "little stinker" or "little brat".


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has tons of names...muffin, monkey, cutsie-putsie, bossy-boss, and little genius!! Of course he gets his smarts from daddy (with a PhD in astrophysics) and a tiny bit from mommy


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

My hubby also likes to play music for Indy and the little guy likes to dance to it







Indy gets all excited when the commercial for Six Flags comes on with that old guy dancing and the music that goes with it







I always have that tune in my head thanks to my hubby going around repeating it all the time


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

"Lacey Luv"
Killer - when she hears that doorbell!
Here comes trouble!
"Stealer of underwear, oh were are you?"
Princess Lacey - when she has an attitude - I'm too good for other dogs.

I'm sure there are many more, but those are my favorites.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't really have a nickname for Bailey yet, but he's my wild little man, hardly ever sleeps when I'm home and has to be playing and/or biting or tearing something up every minute. I call him my mischievous little boy. Thinking of getting him a baseball outfit for Halloween. I can just see him with a little baseball cap - that's him all over, a typical little boy!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi is truly my world i wake up every day and thank god that he is mine and i am his mommy there arent enough words to describe how much i love him and the fact that i love him more and more each day if thats possible!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi has a million nick names munchky







, nu nu , poo poo


----------

